# Copy paste from gui-editor towards  console-editor



## Alain De Vos (Jun 2, 2022)

I want to copy-paste from gui-editor-madedit towards console-editor-neovim.
Does this works , how ?


----------



## chessguy64 (Jun 2, 2022)

I copy/paste in X everywhere by holding down left mouse button, highlighting text, then middle mouse button to paste.


----------



## mer (Jun 2, 2022)

I have not tried it with these specific editors, but emacs as the GUI editor and vi as the editor in a term window (Make sure you hit "i" for insert before you try and paste) I do exactly what chessguy64 does.   Highlight text in gui, middle mouse to paste.


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 2, 2022)

Shift-Ins to paste also works for paste in xterm windows.


----------



## getopt (Jun 2, 2022)

Vim/Neovim needs to be in *insert mode* when pasting.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 2, 2022)

Now i see, Ctrl-C to copy from GUI to clipboard.
Going to insert mode in console-editor
Shift+Ctrl+V to insert in console-editor
[ The editor is running in an xfce4-terminal]
[  My desktop is lxde ]


----------



## Erichans (Jun 2, 2022)

Working with XFCE on a laptop. I can select text by just selecting it with my trackpad. I can paste it everywhere with my right mouse click. That does not always starts and finishes the paste process. Most of the time XFCE (I think) pops up a confirmation dialog.
I only have a two button mouse so, your mouse/trackpad settings may have other options.

Indeed Shift+Ctrl+V insert in the console editor, or vi (in insert mode).
It depends also on the application that receives the paste: in Firefox Ctrl+V works; Shift+Ctrl+V does not.
In Firefox, just a selection does not copy the selected text into the buffer but Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V works just as on any other OS.


----------



## sko (Jun 2, 2022)

don't know about neovim, but in vim you can `:set paste` to keep the format of the pasted content and override possible automated conversions (line breaks, indentation, tabs-to-spaces etc) you configured in vim.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 2, 2022)

Neovim has also set paste.


----------

